# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2015



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jan 2015 às 00:10)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Hazores (1 Jan 2015 às 22:53)

Boa noite,

Encosta Sul e zonas altas da ilha terceira, nevoeiro, muito nevoeiro e humidade muito elevada....
Só por curiosidade foram publicados nos Açores 126 Avisos Meteorológicos pelo IPMA....


----------



## Afgdr (2 Jan 2015 às 00:31)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado a encoberto e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se em geral encoberto. Nas zonas altas, as neblinas/nevoeiro estiveram presentes. Os vidros das janelas estiveram embaciados devido à humidade alta e continuam ainda embaciados/molhados.

A humidade tem estado elevada, com valores a rondar os 90-100%. Ontem à noite e durante a madrugada, estava bastante nevoeiro nas zonas altas e noutras zonas mais baixas.



Continuação de uma boa quinta-feira. Um Bom Ano 2015 a todos!


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Jan 2015 às 19:20)

Boas ...

Por aqui tivemos um início de ano tranquilo em termos de chuva e vento mas com muita humidade ... Nada de muito anormal tendo em conta o clima açoriano ... 

Um bom ano de 2015 para todos os membros do fórum ...


----------



## Azor (2 Jan 2015 às 23:15)

É impressão minha ou este Inverno já está mais ou menos comprometido?
Vocês por acaso já deram mais ou menos uma vista de olhos nas previsões a curto, médio e a longo prazo ? É que só se vislumbram altas pressões pelo Atlântico até perder de vista... arrisco mesmo a dizer que esse Inverno já era... estou cansado de esperar o que é sempre adiado....

pelos vistos isto vai ser novamente a repetição de há anos atrás já que o "normal" apenas subsiste  nas latitudes a norte porque nas latitudes a sul parece que só existe uma estaçao (verao) se nao fossem pelas temperaturas.... 
Sinceramente, já não sei o que é viver um "inverno à antiga".... daqueles que até gelava os ossos  e tínhamos até medo de sair à rua há décadas atrás....a realidade infelizmente é esta.... já não existem invernos como dantes.....

oh saudosos anos 70 e 80....!


----------



## Afgdr (3 Jan 2015 às 23:06)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco a bonançoso.

A temperatura ronda os 15ºC e a humidade relativa os 80-90%.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se inicialmente pouco/parcialmente nublado, tornando-se limpo a partir da tarde. Ontem, o céu apresentou-se inicialmente parcialmente/muito nublado, com boas abertas a partir da tarde, tendo-se tornado pouco nublado a limpo à noite.

Seguem-se os quadros e respetivos gráficos relativos à precipitação acumulada entre as 12h de 01/01 e as 12h de ontem (02/01) e entre as 12h de ontem e as 12h de hoje (03/01), respetivamente.





​Terceira: Precipitação acumulada nas Lajes

​



​
Continuação de um bom fim-de-semana.


----------



## Afgdr (3 Jan 2015 às 23:58)

Partilho convosco algumas imagens do nevoeiro que se fez sentir aqui em São Miguel, pelo menos na costa sul, na noite de 31 e madrugada de 1.

Tirei estas fotografias na via rápida Vila Franca-Lagoa, por volta da 1h.








































As seguintes imagens foram tiradas das câmaras de São Miguel do Spotazores (noite de 31/madrugada de 1)


Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada







São Roque, Ponta Delgada







Praia das Milícias, Ponta Delgada







Lagoa





​


Praia da Vinha d'Areia, Vila Franca do Campo





​


----------



## Hazores (4 Jan 2015 às 01:24)

Pela costa sul da e zonas altas da ilha é igual... Embora hoje o tempo já esteja melhor um pouco a densidade do nevoeiro já não é tanta...


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Jan 2015 às 22:38)

Boa Noite ...

Dizer que por aqui desde o cair da noite temos tido regime de aguaceiros de média intensidade e algumas rajadas de vento a acompanhar ... 

Um bom Domingo a todos ...


----------



## Afgdr (5 Jan 2015 às 00:48)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado/encoberto e vento bonançoso a moderado. A temperatura ronda os 15ºC.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se pouco nublado a limpo, tendo-se tornado gradualmente parcialmente/muito nublado para o final da tarde.

Entre as 12h de ontem e as 12h de hoje, apenas foi registada precipitação nas estações do Grupo Ocidental. A precipitação acumulada no Corvo foi 0,2 mm e nas Flores foi 7 mm.



Uma boa semana a todos.


----------



## Hazores (5 Jan 2015 às 01:15)

Pela ilha terceira períodos de chuva, isto é a frente a passar em breve, o vento rodará de quadrante, descendo consideravelmente as temperaturas... isto durante 1 ou 2 dias...(o que é pena )


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Jan 2015 às 11:45)

Bom dia! Depois de uma noite e inicio de manhã com muito vento, céu encoberto e chuva, o céu agora apresenta-se com abertas, continua o vento. Houve uma descida da temperatura variando aqui na Lagoa ao inicio da manhã entre os 10ºC e os 12ºC


----------



## Afgdr (6 Jan 2015 às 01:42)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco. A temperatura ronda os 11ºC.

A madrugada e manhã de hoje foram marcadas por aguaceiros e chuva fraca. O céu foi diminuindo gradualmente de nebulosidade ao longo da tarde.

Segue-se o quadro e respetivo gráfico relativo à precipitação acumulada entre as 12h de 04 e as 12h de 05.





​São Miguel: Precipitação acumulada no Nordeste​​Uma boa terça-feira a todos.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Jan 2015 às 12:49)

Bom dia, aqui pela Ribeira Chã céu muito nublado e sem vento, dia fresco. Hoje durante a madrugada e manhã tivemos minimas baixas para os nossos padrões, registei ao nivel do mar, aqui no concelho de Lagoa valores a variarem entre os 8 e 9 graus


----------



## Afgdr (7 Jan 2015 às 02:08)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco. A temperatura ronda os 12ºC.

Ontem (dia 6), o céu apresentou-se pouco a muito nublado. Já para o final da tarde e noite, o céu apresentou-se pouco nublado a limpo.

Relativamente à precipitação acumulada entre as 12h de 05 e as 12h de 06, apenas registou-se 5 mm em São Miguel, no Nordeste e 0,1 mm na Terceira (Estações do IPMA).


*Temperaturas mínimas registadas - 05/01/2014*

*Estações do IPMA*
- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 10,8ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo das Flores: *8,3ºC*
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 10,2ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: 9,6ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: *8,7ºC*
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 11ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 11,4ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 10,9ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 11,9ºC
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 11,2ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 12,3ºC


*Estações da Rede Hidrometeorológica dos Açores*
- Estação da Chã da Macela, na Ilha de São Miguel: *7,699ºC*
- Estação da Lagoa das Furnas, na Ilha de São Miguel: 10,26ºC
- Estação de Santana, na Ilha de São Miguel: 11,23ºC
- Estação das Sete Cidades, na Ilha de São Miguel: 10,38ºC
- Estação da Tronqueira, na Ilha de São Miguel: 7,712ºC
- Estação da Maia, na Ilha de Santa Maria: 11,51ºC
- Estação de Santa Maria: 9,49ºC
- Estação de São Caetano, na Ilha do Pico: *5,085ºC
*

No dia 5, relativamente às estações do IPMA, a temperatura mínima mais baixa foi registada nas Flores, cujo valor chegou aos 8,3ºC. Já em relação às estações da Rede Hidrometeorológica dos Açores, a temperatura mínima mais baixa foi 5,085ºC, registada na Estação de São Caetano, no Pico.



Uma boa quarta-feira a todos.


----------



## Afgdr (8 Jan 2015 às 00:45)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento nulo/fraco. A temperatura ronda os 11°C.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se inicialmente muito nublado, com boas abertas para a tarde.

*
Temperaturas mínimas registadas - 06/01/2014*

*Estações do IPMA*
- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 12,5ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo das Flores: 9,5ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 10ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: *7,8ºC*
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 8,4ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: *6,5ºC*
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 9,4ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 7,1ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 8,1ºC
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 8,7ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 9,2ºC


*Estações da Rede Hidrometeorológica dos Açores*
- Estação da Chã da Macela, na Ilha de São Miguel: 5,212ºC
- Estação da Lagoa das Furnas, na Ilha de São Miguel: 7,386ºC
- Estação de Santana, na Ilha de São Miguel: 7,814ºC
- Estação das Sete Cidades, na Ilha de São Miguel: *4,608ºC*
- Estação da Tronqueira, na Ilha de São Miguel: 6,974ºC
- Estação da Maia, na Ilha de Santa Maria: 10,76ºC
- Estação de Santa Maria: 6,649ºC
- Estação de São Caetano, na Ilha do Pico: *4,836ºC*


Ontem (dia 6), as temperaturas mínimas foram novamente baixas, com destaque para a mínima registada na Graciosa, 6,5ºC (estações do IPMA). Nas estações da Rede Hidrometeorológica dos Açores, a mínima mais baixa foi registada nas Sete Cidades, 4,608ºC.



Uma boa quinta-feira a todos.


----------



## Afgdr (9 Jan 2015 às 00:53)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco. A temperatura ronda os 14ºC.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se inicialmente limpo, tendo aumentado de nebulosidade e se tornado muito nublado a encoberto.


*Temperaturas mínimas registadas - 07/01/2014*

*Estações do IPMA*
- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 16,1ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo das Flores:15,9ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 14,3ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: 12,4ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 9,8ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 13,3ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 14,6ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 10,6ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 10,5ºC
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: *8,7ºC*
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: *9,3ºC*


*Estações da Rede Hidrometeorológica dos Açores*
- Estação da Chã da Macela, na Ilha de São Miguel: *6,714ºC*
- Estação da Lagoa das Furnas, na Ilha de São Miguel: *6,499ºC*
- Estação de Santana, na Ilha de São Miguel: 8,77ºC
- Estação das Sete Cidades, na Ilha de São Miguel: 6,912ºC
- Estação da Maia, na Ilha de Santa Maria: 10ºC
- Estação de Santa Maria: 7,519ºC
- Estação de São Caetano, na Ilha do Pico: 7,418ºC


Relativamente ao dia de ontem, a mínima mais baixa registada nas estações do IPMA foi 8,7ºC, no Nordeste. Nas estações da Rede Hidrometeorológica dos Açores, a mínima mais baixa foi registada nas Furnas, cujo valor chegou aos 6,499ºC.



Uma boa sexta-feira a todos.


----------



## Azor (9 Jan 2015 às 12:42)

Bem, não há mesmo maneira do AA migrar daqui para fora, e isso segundo as últimas projecções previstas.
É dose ter de aguar a minha quinta em pleno mês de Janeiro. A terra na superfície já anda toda seca .
Nunca me lembro de tal coisa.
Se agora (Inverno) está assim, nem quero imaginar como será o Verão. É levar com AA o ano inteiro...


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2015 às 19:25)

Afgdr disse:


> *Estações da Rede Hidrometeorológica dos Açores*
> - Estação da Chã da Macela, na Ilha de São Miguel: 5,212ºC



Sempre interessante esta recolha de temperaturas significativas! Obrigado!
Os valores da RHA com três casas decimais é que me parecem de um rigor impossível e sem significado (milésimos de grau?). Porque será que eles apresentam assim?


----------



## pumabr (10 Jan 2015 às 04:41)

Começou há pouco trovoada na Madeira, assim "do nada". Não há chuva por enquanto (pelo menos no Funchal), nem vento ou relâmpagos visíveis... Mas os trovões já são bem audíveis! O céu está nublado...


----------



## grandeurso (10 Jan 2015 às 04:41)

Trovoada bastante sonora e chuva torrencial aqui pelo caniço já me fizeram perder o sono....


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2015 às 06:14)

pumabr disse:


> Começou há pouco trovoada na Madeira, assim "do nada". Não há chuva por enquanto (pelo menos no Funchal), nem vento ou relâmpagos visíveis... Mas os trovões já são bem audíveis! O céu está nublado...





grandeurso disse:


> Trovoada bastante sonora e chuva torrencial aqui pelo caniço já me fizeram perder o sono....


----------



## João Pedro (10 Jan 2015 às 08:49)

Algúem que tenha chuva e trovoada neste inverno!


----------



## Afgdr (11 Jan 2015 às 00:47)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu praticamente limpo e vento nulo/fraco. A temperatura ronda os 12°C.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado a encoberto, igual ao dia de ontem.

Relativamente ao dia 8, as mínimas foram mais significativas apenas no Grupo Oriental. A mínima registada em Ponta Delgada, em ambas as estações, foi *10°C* e no Nordeste foi 11°C. Em Vila do Porto, na Ilha de Santa Maria, a mínima foi 10,5°C.

Já ontem, dia 9, as mínimas mais baixas registaram-se em algumas ilhas do Grupo Central e no Grupo Oriental. A mínima mais baixa foi registada na Graciosa, *10,6°C*, seguindo-se o Nordeste com 10,7°C, o Pico com 11,7°C, Santa Maria com 12,1°C e Ponta Delgada (Aeroporto) com 13,4°C. Nas restantes estações, as mínimas variaram entre os 14°C e os 16°C.



Continuação de um bom fim-de-semana.


----------



## Art-J (11 Jan 2015 às 13:01)

Depois de uma semana de tempo fresco resultante da massa de ar frio vindo de norte (mesmo assim as máximas no Funchal-lido andaram pelos 20-23ºC) a Madeira encontra-se agora influenciada por uma massa de ar vindo de sudeste. Agora a meio da manhã (por volta das 10 da manhã) algumas estações da costa sul já estão ultrapassando os 20-21ºC e a humidade relativa do ar já se encontra nos 20-30% às cotas mais baixas.


----------



## Hazores (11 Jan 2015 às 22:31)

Boa noite,
Hoje o céu apresentou-se nublado0, com abertas de manhã, chuviscos e novamente muito nublado. As temperaturas, para quem não gosta de frio, tem andado bastante agradáveis...


----------



## Afgdr (11 Jan 2015 às 22:45)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado/encoberto.

Seguem-se os quadros e respetivos gráficos referentes à precipitação acumulada entre as 12h de anteontem (dia 9) e as 12h de ontem (dia 10) e as 12h de ontem e as 12h de hoje (dia 11), respetivamente.















Em relação ao dia de ontem, a mínima mais baixa registou-se em Santa Maria, cujo valor chegou aos *10,5ºC*, seguindo-se o Nordeste com 11,6ºC, o Pico com 11,8ºC, Ponta Delgada com 12ºC (Aeroporto) e 12,7ºC (Obs. Afonso Chaves), São Jorge com 12,9ºC, Graciosa com 13ºC, Angra do Heroísmo e Horta (Obs. Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco) com 14ºC, Corvo com 14,1ºC e Flores com 14,2ºC.



Continuação de um bom domingo.


----------



## Azor (12 Jan 2015 às 14:35)

Estes últimos dias de céu encoberto têm proporcionado de facto algumas vistas para as ilhas vizinhas mais próximas.
São 102 km de São Miguel para Santa Maria e 150 km de São Miguel para a Terceira.
Costuma-se dizer que no meio é que está a virtude, e a verdade é que de vez em quando as condições atmosféricas favorecem vistas deslumbrantes quer de São Miguel para a Terceira (e mais raramente Pico e São Jorge), quer para Santa Maria.  Neste caso, apesar de estarem distanciadas entre si cerca de 102 km, os últimos dias permitiram uma maior visibilidade da ilha mãe dos Açores - Santa Maria.

(c) https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...02600729.27823.100001647718689&type=1&theater






[/url]







[/url]


----------



## AzoresPower (12 Jan 2015 às 17:56)

Choveu 1/2 minutos hoje na Terceira, mas de resto o céu tem estado nublado sem chuva.


----------



## StormRic (12 Jan 2015 às 18:39)

Azor disse:


> Neste caso, apesar de estarem distanciadas entre si cerca de 102 km, os últimos dias permitiram uma maior visibilidade da ilha mãe dos Açores - Santa Maria.



Fascinantes vistas! De quatro pontos de S.Miguel e é interessante como a ilha de Santa Maria se vê por trás do horizonte e tanto mais "afundada" quanto mais baixo é o ponto de vista. Só aparece completa na foto com o Ilhéu de Vila Franca mas aí também ajuda o facto de este ponto estar mais próximo (85 Km) enquanto que a vista do aeroporto (98 Km) e a da última foto (que me parece mais a oeste do aeroporto, Eiras Velhas não é, os tais 102 Km) são as que mais ocultam a ilha.

Para ver a Terceira daí deve-se ter que ir à Candelária ou aos Mosteiros, não é?
E o Pico, a 240Km, será que do alto da caldeira das Sete Cidades se consegue ver, ali na estrada EN9-1A?

Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## Azor (12 Jan 2015 às 19:11)

StormRic disse:


> Fascinantes vistas! De quatro pontos de S.Miguel e é interessante como a ilha de Santa Maria se vê por trás do horizonte e tanto mais "afundada" quanto mais baixo é o ponto de vista. Só aparece completa na foto com o Ilhéu de Vila Franca mas aí também ajuda o facto de este ponto estar mais próximo (85 Km) enquanto que a vista do aeroporto (98 Km) e a da última foto (que me parece mais a oeste do aeroporto, Eiras Velhas não é, os tais 102 Km) são as que mais ocultam a ilha.
> 
> Para ver a Terceira daí deve-se ter que ir à Candelária ou aos Mosteiros, não é?
> E o Pico, a 240Km, será que do alto da caldeira das Sete Cidades se consegue ver, ali na estrada EN9-1A?
> ...



Sim, Santa Maria para ser vista quase na perfeição de São Miguel ( e ainda assim ao longe) é a partir dos concelhos da zona Leste da ilha (Povoação e Nordeste) porque quanto mais se caminha para oeste de São Miguel, Santa Maria parece uma "formiguinha" escondida bem lá ao fundo, e às vezes nem se consegue notar... engraçado que São Miguel visto de Santa Maria parece ser 2 ilhas separadas por mar (que corresponde à zona mais plana da ilha -plataforma de Ponta Delgada) 
Os tais 102 km são da zona dos Mosteiros (ponta mais ocidental de São Miguel) uma vez que a zona oeste da ilha faz uma curvatura inclinada para Noroeste, acompanhando o Rift da Terceira. Há quem diga mesmo que são 105 km.

Mas para mim, uma das melhores viagens de barco no arquipélago além das restantes que são feitas inter -ilhas,  é a que se faz de Santa Maria para São Miguel, porque tem-se um vasto panorama do quão grande é a ilha. Só mesmo fazendo a viagem para se ter a experiência única.
Aconselho claramente a qualquer um.
Além disso, de Verão em Santa Maria também há quem diga que se consegue ouvir e ver ao longe, as luzes dos carros e as buzinas de São Miguel. Já o contrário é praticamente impossível, uma vez que a ilha é muito pequena.

Para se ver a Terceira de São Miguel só mesmo em dias de céu limpo e com baixa humidade, e geralmente sempre a partir das freguesias da zona oeste, Candelária, Várzea, Ginetes, Mosteiros e João Bom (Bretanha.) Por aqui dizem ver " o cú da Terceira".
Dessa mesma zona do maciço das Sete Cidades também do mesmo modo se vê o Pico, e um pontinho de S. Jorge, se bem que é menos frequente.
Curioso que do Pico também me disseram que em dias muito limpos (coisa rara de acontecer nos Açores) também se consegue ver a "cabeça" de S. Miguel ao longe.


----------



## Azor (12 Jan 2015 às 19:25)

Stormric aqui vão algumas


São Miguel visto de Santa Maria 













São Miguel visto da Terceira


----------



## StormRic (12 Jan 2015 às 19:30)

Azor disse:


> Mas para mim, uma das melhores viagens de barco no arquipélago além das restantes que são feitas inter -ilhas, é a que se faz de Santa Maria para São Miguel, porque tem-se um vasto panorama do quão grande é a ilha. Só mesmo fazendo a viagem para se ter a experiência única.
> Aconselho claramente a qualquer um.



Então já está registada no plano de próxima visita aos Açores...

Mas a das buzinas serem ouvidas, como é que se sabe que vem de lá o som, mais de 80Km? Custa-me a crer, estou a imaginar de Sintra ouvir-se as buzinas em Peniche. Os próprios trovões raramente se ouvem mais de dois minutos depois do relâmpago (40Km) e a intensidade do som é imensamente maior que uma buzina. As luzes sim, com certeza.


----------



## Azor (12 Jan 2015 às 19:33)

Talvez por aí haver mais ruído e aqui só mar a separar as várias ilhas , não sei...


----------



## StormRic (12 Jan 2015 às 19:34)

Azor disse:


> São Miguel visto de Santa Maria





Azor disse:


> São Miguel visto da Terceira



 que lindas fotos!! Espectacular, obrigado!

Os dois principais maciços de S.Miguel destacam-se notavelmente um do outro.
Da terceira só vemos o das Sete Cidades, claro.


----------



## Azor (12 Jan 2015 às 19:36)

E já que estamos numa sequência de fotos, deixo aqui mais uma.

Terceira vista de São Miguel.

Boa noite!


----------



## StormRic (12 Jan 2015 às 19:36)

Azor disse:


> Talvez por aí haver mais ruído e aqui só mar a separar as várias ilhas , não sei...



Não digo que seja impossível, só que me custa a crer. Talvez haja um efeito especial de propagação como dizes.


----------



## Azor (12 Jan 2015 às 20:23)

Stormirc esse efeito de propagação é feito através do vento 
O mesmo acontece em algumas ilhas centrais do arquipélago.
Ainda acerca das luzes, não resisti e resolvi partilhar aqui mais umas, todas elas vistas de Santa Maria para a ilha de São Miguel 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...d41a923cfc5188f16e0ec2f4262d11&size=1400,1050


----------



## StormRic (12 Jan 2015 às 20:33)

Azor disse:


> efeito de propagação é feito através do vento



Poderá ser sim. Já assisti a efeitos do vento que trazem os sons de uma dezena de quilómetros ou mais e fazem-nos parecer a poucas centenas de metros, isto no sotavento algarvio.

Essa foto nocturna está um espectáculo!


----------



## João Pedro (12 Jan 2015 às 20:38)

Azor disse:


> Estes últimos dias de céu encoberto têm proporcionado de facto algumas vistas para as ilhas vizinhas mais próximas.
> São 102 km de São Miguel para Santa Maria e 150 km de São Miguel para a Terceira.
> Costuma-se dizer que no meio é que está a virtude, e a verdade é que de vez em quando as condições atmosféricas favorecem vistas deslumbrantes quer de São Miguel para a Terceira (e mais raramente Pico e São Jorge), quer para Santa Maria.  Neste caso, apesar de estarem distanciadas entre si cerca de 102 km, os últimos dias permitiram uma maior visibilidade da ilha mãe dos Açores - Santa Maria.


Espetacular!  Nunca tinha visto! Só mesmo a Terceira desde São Miguel.


----------



## Wessel1985 (12 Jan 2015 às 21:30)

Esta foi uma foto incrivelmente rara tirada das Sete Cidades num fim de tarde esplendoroso em São Miguel e no Grupo Central em que se consegue ver do lado esquerdo da mesma, parte da montanha do Pico, no meio um pontinho muito escasso de São Jorge e a Terceira de uma maneira mais pronunciada ...


----------



## Afgdr (13 Jan 2015 às 00:59)

Boa noite!

Sigo com chuvisco e vento bonançoso/moderado. A temperatura ronda os 14ºC.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se encoberto, com queda de chuvisco até meio da manhã e depois à tarde, embora de pouca duração. Agora à noite, caiu também alguma chuva fraca/chuvisco.

Ontem, dia 11, o Grupo Oriental registou mais uma vez as temperaturas mínimas mais baixas. A mínima mais baixa foi *10,3ºC*, registada novamente em Santa Maria, seguindo-se o Nordeste com 11ºC, Ponta Delgada com 11,3ºC (Aeroporto) e 11,5ºC (Obs. Afonso Chaves) e o Pico com 12,8ºC. As mínimas das restantes estações variaram entre os 13,9ºC (São Jorge) e os 15,3ºC (Angra do Heroísmo).

Relativamente à precipitação acumulada entre as 12h de ontem e as 12 de hoje e à semelhança dos dias anteriores, nada de significativo a registar-se, sendo as ilhas mais ocidentais as que apresentam os maiores valores.







Uma boa terça-feira a todos.


----------



## Azor (13 Jan 2015 às 04:28)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Esta foi uma foto incrivelmente rara tirada das Sete Cidades num fim de tarde esplendoroso em São Miguel e no Grupo Central em que se consegue ver do lado esquerdo da mesma, parte da montanha do Pico, no meio um pontinho muito escasso de São Jorge e a Terceira de uma maneira mais pronunciada ...


Belíssima foto!
Mas além desta, existem umas quantas outras pelas internet tiradas da mesma zona, e com vista igualmente para Terceira, S. Jorge e Pico.
É graças a registos como este, que confirma-se o que me foi dito no Pico, que em dias raros de pouca nebulosidade consegue-se ver o "cabeço" de São Miguel, e esta foto, não deixa mentir.
Afinal, as ilhas açorianas (à excepção das ocidentais) são bem mais próximas do que aquilo que se pensa.


----------



## Afgdr (13 Jan 2015 às 15:42)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu praticamente limpo e vento nulo/fraco. De manhã, o céu apresentou-se com mais nebulosidade.

Como se pode ver através das câmaras do Spotazores, o céu está completamente azul em algumas ilhas dos Açores, a destacar as Ilhas de Santa Maria, de São Miguel, do Pico, de São Jorge e do Faial. Que belo dia de sol!


*Ilha de Santa Maria

Praia Formosa
*




*Baía de São Lourenço
*


*


Ilha de São Miguel

Mosteiros
*


*

Lagoa das Sete Cidades
*


*

Ponta Delgada
*




*Praia das Milícias, Ponta Delgada
*


*

Lagoa
*


*

Lagoa do Fogo*



*

Praia da Vinha d'Areia, Vila Franca
*


*

Praia de Água d'Alto, Vila Franca

*


*

Maia, Ribeira Grande
*




*Praia da Ribeira Quente, Povoação
*




*Povoação
*


*

Nordeste
*


*

Praia dos Moinhos, Ribeira Grande
*


*

Praia de Santa Bárbara, Ribeira Grande
*


*


Ilha do Pico

Lajes do Pico
*


*

Montanha do Pico
*


*
São Roque do Pico
*


*

Ilha de São Jorge

Fajã do Ouvidor
*


*

Calheta
*


*

Velas
*



​

*Ilha do Faial

Horta
*


----------



## Afgdr (13 Jan 2015 às 15:56)

Nas restantes ilhas, o céu apresenta-se com alguma/muita nebulosidade. Em algumas zonas, há menos nebulosidade.


*Ilha Terceira

Angra do Heroísmo
*


*

Praia da Vitória
*




*Biscoitos
*


*

Ilha Graciosa

Santa Cruz da Graciosa
*


*


Ilha das Flores

Fajã Grande
*


*

Santa Cruz das Flores
*


*

Ilha do Corvo

Corvo
*


----------



## AzoresPower (13 Jan 2015 às 18:49)

Dia com sol e temperaturas amenas. Foi um dia agradável.

Boa tarde!


----------



## Afgdr (14 Jan 2015 às 02:05)

Boa noite!

Por aqui, noite fria com céu pouco nublado e vento nulo/fraco.

Relativamente ao dia 12, as mínimas variaram entre os 10,7ºC (Nordeste) e os 14,1ºC (Obs. Afonso Chaves, Ponta Delgada).

*Temperaturas mínimas registadas - 12/01/2014*

*Estações do IPMA*
- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 13,3ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo das Flores: 11,7*ºC*
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 12,3ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: 13,3ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: *12,1ºC*
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 13ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 13,5ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 13,4ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 14,1ºC
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: *10,7ºC*
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 12,6ºC


Quanto à precipitação acumulada entre as 12h de anteontem (dia 12) e as 12h de ontem (dia 13), os valores são poucos significativos, como se pode observar no gráfico/tabela abaixo representados.


----------



## Afgdr (14 Jan 2015 às 02:15)

As estações do Grupo Oriental registaram as temperaturas mais baixas agora à 01h00 UTC (00h00 AZOT), segundo o IPMA. Destaca-se a temperatura registada no Obs. Afonso Chaves, 8,8ºC.

- Ponta Delgada (Aeroporto) - 9,8ºC
- Ponta Delgada (Obs. Afonso Chaves) - *8,8ºC*
- Nordeste - 10,8ºC
- Santa Maria (Aeroporto) - 11ºC


----------



## StormRic (14 Jan 2015 às 02:54)

Afgdr disse:


> Como se pode ver através das câmaras do Spotazores, o céu está completamente azul em algumas ilhas dos Açores, a destacar as Ilhas de Santa Maria, de São Miguel, do Pico, de São Jorge e do Faial. Que belo dia de sol!





Afgdr disse:


> Nas restantes ilhas, o céu apresenta-se com alguma/muita nebulosidade. Em algumas zonas, há menos nebulosidade.



 obrigado por esta recolha completíssima! Uma verdadeira reportagem do Anticiclone dos Açores!
Só tive uma oportunidade de visitar os Açores, S.Miguel (de uma ponta a outra, em inesquecíveis passeios a pé em família, até na Santiago tomámos banho ), mas todas as ilhas são idílicas. Espero ainda poder dedicar uma visita a cada uma.


----------



## StormRic (14 Jan 2015 às 02:59)

Afgdr disse:


> As estações do Grupo Oriental registaram as temperaturas mais baixas agora à 01h00 UTC (00h00 AZOT), segundo o IPMA. Destaca-se a temperatura registada no Obs. Afonso Chaves, 8,8ºC.



É notável que estando o oceano à volta com temperaturas de 16-17º as mínimas possam ser tão baixas. Só mesmo com uma situação anticiclónica ou logo após uma entrada de ar polar modificado.


----------



## Afgdr (15 Jan 2015 às 00:51)

Boa noite!

Por aqui, céu encoberto e vento moderado.

 Hoje, foi um dia de céu inicialmente pouco/parcialmente nublado, tornando-se muito nublado a encoberto, com queda pontual de chuvisco.
*

Temperaturas mínimas registadas - 13/01/2014*

*Estações do IPMA*
- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 12,8ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo das Flores: 9,8ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 10,6ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: *8,3ºC*
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 9,8ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 11,6ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 10,3ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: *8,7ºC*
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 9ºC
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 9,6ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 10,6ºC


*Estações da Rede Hidrometeorológica dos Açores*
- Estação da Chã da Macela, na Ilha de São Miguel: 5,773ºC
- Estação da Lagoa das Furnas, na Ilha de São Miguel: 6,69ºC
- Estação de Santana, na Ilha de São Miguel: 9,95ºC
- Estação das Sete Cidades, na Ilha de São Miguel: *5,702ºC*
- Estação da Maia, na Ilha de Santa Maria: 10,94ºC
- Estação de Santa Maria: 7,336ºC
- Estação de São Caetano, na Ilha do Pico: *5,258ºC


*
Ontem, dia 13, em relação às estações do IPMA, a mínima mais baixa foi registada no Pico, 8,3°C. Relativamente às estações da RHA, 5,258°C foi a mínima mais baixa, registada na estação de São Caetano, também no Pico.


----------



## AzoresPower (15 Jan 2015 às 15:59)

Dia com céu pouco nublado, sol, temperaturas baixas e sem chuva.

Boa tarde!


----------



## Afgdr (16 Jan 2015 às 00:24)

Boa noite!

Por aqui, noite fresca (cerca de 12ºC) com céu pouco/parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado a encoberto, tendo-se tornado pouco nublado à tarde. Foi um dia de algum sol, principalmente durante a tarde e também de algum vento.

Relativamente à precipitação acumulada entre as 12h de anteontem (dia 13) e as 12h de ontem (dia 14), apenas foram registados 2 mm no Corvo, 1 mm nas Flores e 0,8 mm na Graciosa.

Segue-se o gráfico/tabela relativos à precipitação acumulada entre as 12h de ontem e as 12h de hoje (dia 15).







​Já em relação às mínimas de ontem, os valores mais baixos foram registados novamente no Grupo Oriental, à semelhança do que aconteceu há poucos dias. Destaca-se a mínima registada no Obs. Afonso Chaves, em Ponta Delgada, 8,3ºC (IPMA). A mínima mais baixa das estações da RHA foi 5,646ºC, registada nas Sete Cidades.


*Temperaturas mínimas registadas - 14/01/2014*

*Estações do IPMA*
- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 13,4ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo das Flores: 13,3ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 14,1ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: 12,9ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 10,8ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 13,6ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 14,6ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: *9,2ºC*
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: *8,3ºC*
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 10,2ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 9,7ºC


*Estações da Rede Hidrometeorológica dos Açores*
- Estação da Chã da Macela, na Ilha de São Miguel: *6,086ºC*
- Estação da Lagoa das Furnas, na Ilha de São Miguel: 6,872ºC
- Estação de Santana, na Ilha de São Miguel: 10,43ºC
- Estação das Sete Cidades, na Ilha de São Miguel: *5,646ºC*
- Estação da Maia, na Ilha de Santa Maria: 11,42ºC
- Estação de Santa Maria: 8,08ºC
- Estação de São Caetano, na Ilha do Pico: 7,247ºC


----------



## Hazores (16 Jan 2015 às 00:26)

boa noite,
algum frio pela terceira....
Desculpem o off topic ou o desabafo como queiram chamar....mas alguém aqui do fórum lembra-se de um Inverno tão atípico com este, está a ser impressionante como o Anticiclone não sai de cima de nós o ipma acabou de publicar as cartas para os próximos 3 dias reforçando a intensidade do AA...
Cada vez menos faz sentido as estações do ano...


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 00:30)

Afgdr disse:


> Destaca-se a mínima registada no Obs. Afonso Chaves, em Ponta Delgada, 8,3ºC


Estação a baixa altitude mas não tão próxima do mar como o aeroporto.
Os 5,6ºC nas Sete Cidades é notável. A Caldeira deve originar uma inversão, protegida dos ventos e da influência directa do oceano.
Onde fica a Chã da Macela?


----------



## Afgdr (16 Jan 2015 às 01:11)

Hazores disse:


> Desculpem o off topic ou o desabafo como queiram chamar....mas alguém aqui do fórum lembra-se de um Inverno tão atípico com este, está a ser impressionante como o Anticiclone não sai de cima de nós o ipma acabou de publicar as cartas para os próximos 3 dias reforçando a intensidade do AA...
> Cada vez menos faz sentido as estações do ano...




@Hazores, concordo contigo. De facto, este Inverno está a ser bem atípico. Se reparares nas cartas do GFS e do ECMWF, é só AA por cima dos Açores até ao final do mês.

O que está a fazer lembrar o Inverno é mesmo só a temperatura...

Há 1 ano, já tinha nevado nos pontos mais altos de algumas ilhas, já chovia bastante, já caía granizo e as costas das ilhas estavam a ser atingidas por vagas muito altas...

Deixo aqui uma carta do GFS  que retirei de um post do colega @rozzo do tópico do seguimento meteorológico das ilhas de Janeiro de 2014. Nada a ver...

*Previsão da Temperatura a 850 hPa para dia 11/01/2014 -  Run das 06z de 09/01/2014*





​
Será que o AA se vai deslocar para S, como normalmente acontece? É que não estou a ver quando...


----------



## Afgdr (16 Jan 2015 às 01:43)

StormRic disse:


> Estação a baixa altitude mas não tão próxima do mar como o aeroporto.
> Os 5,6ºC nas Sete Cidades é notável. A Caldeira deve originar uma inversão, protegida dos ventos e da influência directa do oceano.
> Onde fica a Chã da Macela?



@StormRic, a Reserva Florestal de Recreio da Chã da Macela, mais conhecida só por Macela, fica no Maciço Vulcânico do Fogo/da Serra de Água de Pau e pertence ao Cabouco, no concelho de Lagoa. Situa-se a cerca de 300 m de altitude.

Podes ver mais informações aqui: http://drrf-srrn.azores.gov.pt/areas/reservas-recreio/Paginas/RFR_Macela_pt.aspx



*Localização da estação:*


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 01:53)

Afgdr disse:


> @StormRic, a Reserva Florestal de Recreio da Chã da Macela, mais conhecida só por Macela, fica no Maciço Vulcânico do Fogo/da Serra de Água de Pau e pertence ao Cabouco, no concelho de Lagoa. Situa-se a cerca de 300 m de altitude.
> 
> Podes ver mais informações aqui: http://drrf-srrn.azores.gov.pt/areas/reservas-recreio/Paginas/RFR_Macela_pt.aspx



 Obrigado por toda esta informação! Lugar a altitude relativamente elevada portanto, e bem no interior, compreende-se a mínima bastante baixa.


----------



## Cluster (16 Jan 2015 às 02:57)

Por falar em temperaturas diferenciadas, o aeroporto da Madeira mais exposto que a baía do Funchal regista uns 13/14 graus enquanto que as estações no Funchal estão nos 17-18 lol. A ilha já está a precisar de alguns pingos de chuva também.


----------



## Azor (16 Jan 2015 às 16:35)

A verdade é que até mesmo a mais paciente de todas as criaturas começa por perder a paciência com este tempo seco que não há maneira de mudar.

Vocês vão ver que quando chegar vai ser tudo de uma vez e por pouco tempo, vindo depois disso outra vez o AA em cima...

É escusado esperar ou continuar na ilusão de que o AA vai recuar e que o Inverno vai voltar......nós já estamos no Inverno pelo calendário e pelas temperaturas (apesar do tempo reinante ser de Verão)

As poucas frentes que nos chegam ou já vêm meias dissipadas ou quase secas....

Sinceramente? Acho que já era tempo de cair alguma chuva como deve ser, porque se não for agora, mais tarde vai ser mais difícil e vamos ter sérias complicações....mas a natureza é quem manda infelizmente...

Este Inverno a meu ver já está quase arrumado....venha a primavera com mais anticiclone.....


----------



## AzoresPower (16 Jan 2015 às 17:10)

Terceira, dia de Verão. 

Como diz o @Afgdr, o que lembra que estamos no Inverno são só as temperaturas, e hoje até está calor.


----------



## Afgdr (17 Jan 2015 às 01:23)

Boa noite!

Por aqui, céu parcialmente nublado e vento bonançoso.

Ontem (dia 16), o céu apresentou-se muito nublado/encoberto, com abertas, tendo-se diminuído de nebulosidade durante a tarde.


*Temperaturas mínimas registadas - 15/01/2014*

*Estações do IPMA*
- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 11,9ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo das Flores: *10,2ºC*
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 11,4ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: *11ºC*
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 11,8ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: N/D
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 11,8ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 11,5ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 12,3ºC
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 11,2ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 11,7ºC


*Estações da Rede Hidrometeorológica dos Açores*
- Estação da Chã da Macela, na Ilha de São Miguel: 9,99ºC
- Estação da Lagoa das Furnas, na Ilha de São Miguel: 10,59ºC
- Estação de Santana, na Ilha de São Miguel: 12,21ºC
- Estação das Sete Cidades, na Ilha de São Miguel: 10,74ºC
- Estação da Maia, na Ilha de Santa Maria: 11,62ºC
- Estação de Santa Maria: *9,09ºC*
- Estação de São Caetano, na Ilha do Pico: *4,522ºC*
*
*
Relativamente ao dia 15, a estação do IPMA que registou a mínima mais baixa foi a das Flores, cujo valor chegou aos 10,2ºC. Já em relação às estações da RHA, a mínima mais baixa registou-se no Pico, 4,522ºC.


----------



## Afgdr (17 Jan 2015 às 01:53)

Azor disse:


> A verdade é que até mesmo a mais paciente de todas as criaturas começa por perder a paciência com este tempo seco que não há maneira de mudar.
> 
> Vocês vão ver que quando chegar vai ser tudo de uma vez e por pouco tempo, vindo depois disso outra vez o AA em cima...
> 
> ...





@Azor, concordo plenamente contigo. O AA não quer mesmo sair de cima dos Açores e a tal "chuva como deve ser" que referiste, nem vê-la...

O GFS (run das 18z) prevê na próxima semana valores da pressão da ordem dos 1030/1040 hPa e o ECM aposta no mesmo... Na carta abaixo, a pressão prevista para as 12h de 22/Jan é de 1041 hPa. De facto, estamos a 1 semana ainda e com certeza alguma coisa vai mudar, mas parece que a tendência é para continuarmos com este bloqueio anticiclónico até ao fim do mês.








​Melhores dias de Inverno virão...espero eu!


----------



## Azor (17 Jan 2015 às 04:51)

@Afgdr enquanto isso eu cá contento-me a ver as cartas modeladas pelo CFS... sei que não são para se levar a sério mas ao menos enche-me os olhos e consolo-me todo...

De qualquer forma o GFS parece que quer começar a desenhar alguma coisa por cá para o fim do mês mas ainda não é nada seguro... vamos a ver se isto dá uma volta decisiva porque já basta de Anticiclone... tudo o que é demais enjoa....

oxalá Fevereiro seja bastante mais generoso...


----------



## Afgdr (18 Jan 2015 às 00:49)

Boa noite!

Por aqui, céu parcialmente/muito nublado e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se inicialmente muito nublado, com boas abertas durante tarde.


*Temperaturas mínimas registadas - 16/01/2014*

*Estações do IPMA*
- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 11,4ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo das Flores: 10ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 11,1ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: *9,6ºC*
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: Dados incorretos (no site do IPMA diz 0ºC, mas trata-se claramente de um erro)
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 10,7ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 11,9ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: *8,9ºC*
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 10,1ºC
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 10,1ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 10,7ºC


*Estações da Rede Hidrometeorológica dos Açores*
- Estação da Chã da Macela, na Ilha de São Miguel: 8,32ºC
- Estação da Lagoa das Furnas, na Ilha de São Miguel: 8,64ºC
- Estação de Santana, na Ilha de São Miguel: 11,07ºC
- Estação das Sete Cidades, na Ilha de São Miguel: 8,51ºC
- Estação da Maia, na Ilha de Santa Maria: 10,84ºC
- Estação de Santa Maria: *7,808ºC*
- Estação de São Caetano, na Ilha do Pico: *4,23ºC

*
Ontem, 8,9ºC foi a mínima mais baixa de todas as estacões do IPMA, registada no Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada. A mínima mais baixa das estações da RHA registou-se novamente no Pico, 4,23ºC.

As mínimas de ontem foram mais baixas em todas as estações, comparativamente às de anteontem (dia 15), à exceção da estação de Angra, em que a variação foi muito pouco significativa, tendo sido apenas superior 0,1ºC.


----------



## Azor (18 Jan 2015 às 12:37)

Pelo CFS daily, este padrão anticiclónico só para Março é que será rompido. 
Será que sim, será que não?
Eu só sei que este Inverno vai ficar para a história...resta saber se o próximo será a repetição deste....


----------



## AzoresPower (18 Jan 2015 às 13:32)

Este ano não neva em local nenhum exceptuando claro a montanha do Pico... pelo menos se continuar assim.

Sigo com céu pouco nublado com boas abertas.

Boa tarde!


----------



## Azathoth (18 Jan 2015 às 19:54)

Nuvem lenticular hoje na Madeira:


----------



## Afgdr (19 Jan 2015 às 00:45)

Boa noite!

Por aqui, céu muito nublado e vento fraco a bonançoso.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se pouco/parcialmente nublado.

Relativamente a ontem, as temperaturas mínimas foram no geral superiores às de anteontem. As mínimas mais baixas registaram-se no Grupo Oriental, tendo-se registado 10,6°C no Nordeste, 12,5°C no Obs. Afonso Chaves, 13,3°C em Santa Maria e 13,9°C no Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada. No resto do arquipélago, as mínimas variaram entre os 14,2°C (Faial) e os 16,5°C (Flores).

Venha mais uma semana de tempo anticiclónico...


----------



## Afgdr (20 Jan 2015 às 00:28)

Boa noite!

Por aqui, chuvisco leve e vento fraco a bonançoso.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado/encoberto, com abertas à tarde. Agora para a noite, começou a cair algum chuvisco.

As mínimas registadas ontem não foram significativas, tendo sido novamente mais baixas no Grupo Oriental e também no Pico. A mínima mais baixa foi 12ºC, registada no Pico, seguindo-se Ponta Delgada com 12,2ºC (Obs. Afonso Chaves) e 13,6ºC (Aeroporto), Santa Maria com 13,7ºC e o Nordeste com 13,8ºC. Nas restantes ilhas, as mínimas andaram à volta dos 14ºC no Grupo Central e dos 15ºC no Grupo Ocidental.


----------



## Hazores (20 Jan 2015 às 13:44)

Boa Tarde,
Como todos nós sabemos estamos sob a influência do AA, mas em pleno mês de inverno (janeiro) para além do tempo raro que tem feito, para mim o mais impressionante é a agitação marítima, ou melhor a falta dela.... ainda hoje reparei que o mar "parece azeite" como nós costumamos dizer.... está muito (demasiado) calmo para esta altura  do ano...


----------



## Azor (20 Jan 2015 às 23:35)

Eu acho que já deu para perceber que andamos com falta de chuva....já ninguém aguenta esse inverno completamente atípico.... 
Toda a gente por aqui tem se queixado.... até os mais antigos dizem não se lembrarem de um tempo desses.... o mau disso é que algumas terras já andam a ficar secas aos poucos.... tenho noticia que nas ilhas mais secas (Graciosa, Pico e Santa Maria) está tudo um "deserto" sem chuva....isto segundo aquilo que me tem dito....

o que vai aguentando é a humidade e a fraca evaporação que vai ajudando a alagar o solo logo pelas manhãs porque de resto, não são meros chuviscos que irão resolver a situação...
as poucas frentes que cruzam o arquipélago já entram totalmente desgastadas, e só caem chuviscos fracos e ainda por cima de curta duração....

O maior problema, é que à medida que a estação climática vai passando, a tendência é do AA intensificar-se novamente.... Ou seja, se agora (INVERNO) o AA continua mais a norte para a sua posição normal, estou em crer que daqui a passos largos será o intensificar do AA e não o seu enfraquecimento, uma vez que as altas pressões por norma também acompanham a posição dos raios solares...só não entendo quais são os mecanismos atmosféricos que no Inverno  levam a que um anticiclone esteja durante muito tempo posicionado desta forma....no verão até percebo, mas no Inverno? É que 2011 foi mais ou menos a repetição deste, se bem que dessa vez esteja sendo bem pior.... Se os céus não desabarem agora como deve ser, vamos estar aflitos mais à frente... a situação de momento não é nada boa....


----------



## Afgdr (21 Jan 2015 às 00:42)

Boa noite!

Por aqui, céu encoberto e vento fraco. A temperatura ronda os 12ºC.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se em geral encoberto. O dia foi mais frio, em comparação com os dias anteriores.

As mínimas de ontem andaram na casa dos 12-13ºC, tendo variado entre os 11,9ºC (Nordeste) e os 13,9ºC (Obs. Afonso Chaves). Relativamente à precipitação acumulada nas estações do IPMA entre as 12h de ontem e as 12h de hoje, registou-se 9 mm nas Flores, 5 mm no Corvo, 4 mm em São Jorge, 3 mm no Faial, 2 mm em São Miguel e 0,1 mm no Pico e na Terceira. Na Graciosa e em Santa Maria, não houve acumulação de precipitação.


----------



## Afgdr (21 Jan 2015 às 00:59)

Azor disse:


> Eu acho que já deu para perceber que andamos com falta de chuva....já ninguém aguenta esse inverno completamente atípico....
> Toda a gente por aqui tem se queixado.... até os mais antigos dizem não se lembrarem de um tempo desses.... o mau disso é que algumas terras já andam a ficar secas aos poucos.... tenho noticia que nas ilhas mais secas (Graciosa, Pico e Santa Maria) está tudo um "deserto" sem chuva....isto segundo aquilo que me tem dito....
> 
> o que vai aguentando é a humidade e a fraca evaporação que vai ajudando a alagar o solo logo pelas manhãs porque de resto, não são meros chuviscos que irão resolver a situação...
> ...





@Azor, subscrevo totalmente! Isto já nem parece Inverno sequer... Se não fosse pelas temperaturas, não diria que estamos no Inverno.

A run das 18z do GFS aponta para a persistência do AA em cima dos Açores até ao fim do mês/princípios de Fevereiro, com pressões a variar entre os 1030 e os 1040 hPa, situação modelada também pelo ECMWF. Apesar de ainda faltar alguns dias, os modelos tendem a mostrar há dias sempre um posicionamento do AA desfavorável à entrada de frentes/depressões.

Enfim...é a única que posso dizer.


----------



## Wessel1985 (21 Jan 2015 às 02:44)

Concordo com tudo o que foi dito ... A verdade é que tirando talvez as temperaturas parece que estamos mais no Verão que no Inverno ...

De facto a tendência parece ser a mudança aqui nos Açores de clima temperado para clima tropical ... A continuar assim o verde característico das nossas ilhas pode ter os dias contados ... Mas isto são fenómenos a longo prazo e portanto creio que ainda deveremos ter nos próximos anos bastante chuva ...


----------



## Afgdr (22 Jan 2015 às 00:46)

Boa noite!

Por aqui, céu encoberto e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se encoberto durante todo o dia.

As mínimas de ontem andaram à volta dos 10-12°C. A mínima mais baixa foi 10,3°C, registada no Nordeste, seguindo-se São Jorge com 10,5°C, o Pico com 10,9°C, Ponta Delgada (Aeroporto) com 11,2°C, Santa Maria com 11,4°C, as Flores com 11,5°C, a Graciosa com 11,6°C, o Corvo com 11,9°C, Ponta Delgada (Obs. Afonso Chaves) e Horta com 12°C e Terceira (Angra do Heroísmo) com 12,1°C.


----------



## AzoresPower (22 Jan 2015 às 19:56)

Dia frio, chuviscou durante a tarde (mas nada de especial), vento fraco e céu nublado.

Boa noite!


----------



## Afgdr (23 Jan 2015 às 00:32)

Boa noite!

Por aqui, céu encoberto e vento nulo/fraco. A temperatura ronda os 13°C.

Hoje, o céu esteve novamente encoberto, com uma ou outra aberta.

As mínimas de ontem andaram entre os 9-13°C. A mínima mais baixa foi 9,1°C, registada novamente no Nordeste, seguindo-se o Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada e Santa Maria com 9,8°C, as Flores com 10°C, São Jorge com 10,4°C, o Obs. Afonso Chaves (Ponta Delgada) com 10,5°C, o Pico com 11,1°C, Angra do Heroísmo com 11,4°C, a Graciosa com 11,6°C, a Horta com 12°C e o Corvo com 13,2°C.


----------



## Hazores (23 Jan 2015 às 16:28)

Boa Tarde,

nesta sexta feira, o céu apresentou-se com boas abertas durante a manhã, ficando nublado durante a tarde, com uma temperatura agradável, sem vento  e o mar parecendo "azeite"


----------



## StormRic (23 Jan 2015 às 20:31)

Afgdr disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Por aqui, céu encoberto e vento fraco.
> 
> ...



Boa noite

Esse céu encoberto infelizmente não traz precipitação significativa ou mesmo nenhuma, é uma camada baixa e estável de estratocumulus.






Pelo menos traz uma diminuição da evapotranspiração e por vezes nevoeiro nas zonas altas que mantém ou até deposita alguma humidade.
Para os próximos dias nada há de precipitação significativa nas previsões.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jan 2015 às 22:24)

O marasmo anticiclonico nas ilhas dos Açores continua:







Mas no arquipélago da Madeira a corrente de nordeste continua a regar regularmente, excepto a costa sul.
Ontem:





hoje, por exemplo uma hora atrás:





Suficiente para manter tudo verde e ribeiras a correr.


----------



## Afgdr (24 Jan 2015 às 00:56)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu praticamente encoberto e vento nulo/fraco. A temperatura ronda os 13°C.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado/encoberto.

Ontem, as mínimas variaram entre os 10-13°C. A mínima mais baixa registou-se novamente no Nordeste, 10,4°C, seguindo-se o Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada com 11,1°C, São Jorge com 11,2°C, Angra do Heroísmo com 11,4°C, o Pico com 11,5°C, o Obs. Afonso Chaves (Ponta Delgada) e Santa Maria com 11,7°C, a Graciosa com 12,3°C, a Horta com 12,5°C e as Flores e o Corvo com 13,2°C.


----------



## Afgdr (24 Jan 2015 às 18:20)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui, céu praticamente encoberto e vento bonançoso.







Edit (17h32): O sol veio, entretanto... e uns pingos também...







Relativamente ao dia de ontem, as mínimas andaram entre os 9-14ºC. A mínima mais baixa foi 9,4ºC, registada no Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, seguindo-se o Obs. Afonso Chaves (Ponta Delgada) com 9,8ºC, o Pico com 9,9ºC, o Nordeste com 10,7ºC, Santa Maria com 12,1ºC, a Graciosa com 12,2ºC, Angra do Heroísmo com 12,8ºC, a Horta com 13,9ºC, as Flores com 14,5ºC e o Corvo com 14,6ºC. Os dados da estação de São Jorge encontram-se errados, uma vez que 0ºC é um valor evidentemente incorreto.


----------



## Afgdr (26 Jan 2015 às 00:36)

Boa noite!

Por aqui, noite fria com céu limpo e vento fraco. A temperatura ronda os 12°C.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se pouco nublado a (quase) limpo. Durante a madrugada, caiu algum chuvisco/chuva fraca.

Fotografia da câmara do Spotazores da Lagoa, hoje às 12h52





Relativamente ao dia de ontem, a mínima mais baixa foi 9,9°C, registada no Pico, seguindo-se o Nordeste com 11,5°C, o Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada com 11,7°C, Santa Maria com 12°C, São Jorge com 12,5°C, a Graciosa com 12,6°C, o Obs. Afonso Chaves (Ponta Delgada) e a Horta com 12,8°C e Angra do Heroísmo com 13,3°C. No Grupo Ocidental, as mínimas foram mais altas, tendo-se registado 15,8°C nas Flores e 15,9°C no Corvo.


----------



## AzoresPower (26 Jan 2015 às 21:30)

Hoje na Terceira, dia de Sol, céu aberto, temperaturas chegaram aos 18 ºC, de momento estão 11ºC.

Boa noite!


----------



## Azor (26 Jan 2015 às 21:52)

Já estou farto de ver anticiclone nas cartas desde Dezembro.  Isto é tudo menos normal.

Por favor alguém consegue adiantar alguma previsão para os próximos dias/semanas para os Açores??
É porque já andamos nisso há mais de um mês, e não há maneira de mudar ....  não me digam que a estação vai ser toda assim?


----------



## Afgdr (26 Jan 2015 às 23:03)

Boa noite!

Por aqui, céu limpo e vento fraco. A temperatura ronda os 12ºC.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se inicialmente parcialmente nublado, tornando-se encoberto para a tarde, com abertas.

Ontem, as mínimas foram mais baixas no Grupo Oriental, de acordo com os dados que foram disponibilizados, tendo-se registado 11ºC em Santa Maria, a mínima mais baixa, 11,7ºC no Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada e 12,2ºC no Obs. Afonso Chaves, em Ponta Delgada. Nas restantes ilhas, as mínimas andaram na casa dos 14-16ºC.

Seguem-se três fotos da câmara do Spotazores da tarde de hoje aqui na Lagoa.


----------



## StormRic (27 Jan 2015 às 02:29)

Afgdr disse:


> Hoje, o céu apresentou-se pouco nublado a (quase) limpo. Durante a madrugada, caiu algum chuvisco/chuva fraca.



 durante a madrugada e manhã de dia 25 choveu em S.Miguel! Significativa no Nordeste mas foi fraca apesar de persisitir durante onze horas:












Azor disse:


> Já estou farto de ver anticiclone nas cartas desde Dezembro.  Isto é tudo menos normal.
> 
> Por favor alguém consegue adiantar alguma previsão para os próximos dias/semanas para os Açores??
> É porque já andamos nisso há mais de um mês, e não há maneira de mudar ....  não me digam que a estação vai ser toda assim?



Não vai!  Fevereiro vai marcar alguma diferença com frentes e núcleos depressionários a tentarem deitar o anticiclone abaixo que entretanto muda a sua base principal para a Europa central. Ainda não será o padrão ideal mas é um início de mudança. Começará no dia 3. Claro que tudo isto é apenas uma leitura dos modelos, a uma semana de distância... e o meu optimismo é moderado porque na última semana o Atlântico à latitude/longitude das ilhas arrefeceu, isto é, a anomalia negativa estendeu-se e anomalia positiva retraiu-se. As frentes e depressões virão com ímpeto de oeste mas arrefecerão rapidamente a sua actividade sobre as ilhas. Aguardemos, este padrão pode alterar-se ainda durante esta semana.

Última semana:





penúltima semana:


----------



## AzoresPower (27 Jan 2015 às 18:57)

Inverno só nas temperaturas à noite, de resto isto tem sido primavera autêntica.

Sigo com céu pouco nublado, sem vento.

Boa tarde!


----------



## Hazores (27 Jan 2015 às 23:40)

Boa noite,

Eu diria mesmo mais, no verão que passou, não sei se teve tantos dias seguidos de bom tempo como neste mês de Janeiro... Se à noite as temperaturas estivessem mais elevadas ninguém diria que é inverno...
Muito sinceramente não me recordo de um inverno assim, tivemos 15 dias no mês de Dezembro com humidade extrema, mas com muito pouca precipitação e depois entrou este tempo anticiclónico...e é isto..
Não me queixo porque não gosto de invernos com humidade elevada....mas preocupa-me se o tempo se mantiver assim...e continuar na primavera assim...pois quando chegar o verão iremos sentir na pele a falta da água...


----------



## Afgdr (28 Jan 2015 às 00:29)

Boa noite!

Por aqui, noite fria com céu parcialmente/muito nublado e vento fraco. A temperatura ronda os 12°C.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se inicialmente limpo, tornando-se encoberto para a tarde. Agora para a noite, caiu algum chuvisco.

Em relação ao dia de ontem, as mínimas foram mais baixas nos Grupos Central e Oriental. A mínima mais baixa foi 10,2°C, registada no Obs. Afonso Chaves (Ponta Delgada), seguindo-se o Pico e a Graciosa com 10,6°C, o Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada com 11°C, o Nordeste com 11,2°C, Santa Maria com 11,6°C, São Jorge com 12,7°C, Angra do Heroísmo com 13,7°C e Horta com 14,1°C. No Grupo Ocidental, as mínimas andaram na casa dos 15-16°C, tendo-se registado 15,7°C nas Flores e 16,1°C no Corvo.

Como já tinha dito há uns dias e como já referiram acima, só mesmo os valores da temperatura (mínima) para nos lembrar que estamos no Inverno, porque, de resto, este tempo não é característico de um Inverno pelos Açores...

@StormRic, estamos a precisar é de chuva a sério... Realmente, o chuvisco/chuva fraca que caiu nesse dia acumulou alguma coisa, embora nada de significativo, mas para a estação que estamos e falando dos Açores, os valores de precipitação estão muito abaixo da média. Será interessante ver o boletim mensal do IPMA para este mês...

Por enquanto, é amanhar com este AA até ao fim do mês...  Oxalá Fevereiro não seja a mesma coisa.


----------



## Orion (28 Jan 2015 às 19:08)

Mais um fim de tarde de primavera aqui. Céu quase limpo.


----------



## StormRic (28 Jan 2015 às 19:46)

Afgdr disse:


> Por enquanto, é amanhar com este AA até ao fim do mês...  Oxalá Fevereiro não seja a mesma coisa.



Pouco animadoras as últimas saídas dos modelos, remetem bem para o fim da primeira semana de Fevereiro alguma chuva mais significativa. Tudo o que vem antes são ondas que morrem na praia, desactivadas pelo contraste negativo das temperaturas oceânicas e a teimosia do anticiclone.


----------



## Azor (28 Jan 2015 às 23:19)

Obrigado @StormRic, mas pelo que vejo, nem tão cedo o AA vai sair daqui do atlântico. 
As primeiras semanas de Fevereiro parece que poderão ser a continuação deste pesadelo  

Este Inverno está a ser completamente atípico para os Açores. Vai ficar registado pela negativa.
Nem no Verão me lembro de ter visto uma pressão atmosférica tão elevada como agora, sem falar no maior numero de dias de sol registados esse mês quando comparados com o do Verão anterior. 
Ver isso em Dezembro e Janeiro é triste......as plantas e os animais já sentem essa mudança...
Enfim, andamos nisso desde finais de Novembro...e não há volta a dar.
Possivelmente já serão os pequenos efeitos das alterações climáticas.
Os Açores são ilhas extremamente dependentes da pluviosidade, e quando ela falta, as complicações aqui pela escassez de chuva são a dobrar...
Ou "pega" a chover como deve ser, ou pelo Verão andamos todos a importar garrafões de água como se faz na Graciosa...


----------



## Afgdr (29 Jan 2015 às 00:24)

Boa noite!

Por aqui, a noite está fria com céu pouco/parcialmente nublado e vento fraco. A temperatura ronda os 10ºC.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se pouco nublado/quase limpo, alternando com períodos de maior nebulosidade.

Seguem-se duas fotos da tarde de hoje, uma relativa às 16h e a outra relativa às 17h, aqui na Lagoa.













​As mínimas de ontem variaram entre os 8ºC e os 14ºC. A mínima mais baixa registou-se na Graciosa, 8,2ºC, seguindo-se o Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada com 9,1ºC (Ogimet), o Obs. Afonso Chaves (Ponta Delgada) com 9,3ºC, o Pico com 9,5ºC, São Jorge com 10,2ºC, o Nordeste com 10,4ºC, Santa Maria com 11,1ºC, a Horta e as Flores com 12,2ºC, Angra do Heroísmo com 12,8ºC e o Corvo com 14,5ºC.


----------



## Hazores (29 Jan 2015 às 00:41)

Azor, penso que quem trabalha no campo está a sentir, e bem, o efeito deste inverno....
Podem observar que o crescimento das plantas está completamente diferente, em pleno janeiro podem olhar para os campos e observar pastagens como se fosse plena primavera, as árvores estão em pleno florescimento, com os rebentos novos completamente desenvolvidos, coisa que apenas e, segundo a lógica "normal" só aconteceria em abril... com a elevada produção de erva, os animais, neste caso os bovinos, estão a produzir acima do normal para o mês em que estamos, vamos poder ter noção desta realidade quando saírem as estatísticas do primeiro trimestre...
Mas tal como disse isto é anormal e na minha opinião mais tarde ou mais cedo vamos sofrer as consequências, só espero estar completamente errado....


----------



## Afgdr (29 Jan 2015 às 23:54)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado a encoberto e vento fraco. A noite está fria, com a temperatura na casa dos 13ºC.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se inicialmente limpo, tendo depois variado entre o pouco e o muito nublado. Agora mais para a noite, parece que caiu algum chuvisco, pois o chão está molhado.

Fotos (SpotAzores) da tarde de hoje  aqui na Lagoa:

14h42




16h44






Ontem, a mínima mais baixa foi 7,9ºC, registada na Graciosa, seguindo-se o Pico com 9,1ºC, Ponta Delgada (Aeroporto) com 9,5ºC, São Jorge com 9,8ºC, Ponta Delgada (Obs. Afonso Chaves) com 9,9ºC, o Nordeste com 10,4ºC, Santa Maria com 10,8ºC, as Flores com 11,2ºC, a Horta com 11,7ºC, Angra do Heroísmo com 12,7ºC e o Corvo com 14,5ºC.


----------



## Art-J (30 Jan 2015 às 15:08)

Alguém sabe se este estação amadora é nova? http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IFUNCHAL4
Parece-me ser a única na baixa do Funchal e segue com 23.3ºC agora às 3 da tarde.

De resto, dia de verão com gente na praia.


----------



## Afgdr (31 Jan 2015 às 00:13)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento fraco. A temperatura está na casa dos 13ºC.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se encoberto. Caiu algum chuvisco/pingos ao início da manhã.

Ontem, a mínima mais baixa foi 9ºC, registada no Pico, seguindo-se São Jorge com 9,2ºC, Ponta Delgada com 9,3ºC (Aeroporto) e 10,3ºC (Obs. Afonso Chaves), Santa Maria com 10,5ºC, o Nordeste com 11,3ºC, as Flores com 11,4ºC, a Horta com 11,5ºC, a Graciosa com 11,7ºC, Angra do Heroísmo com 12ºC e o Corvo com 14ºC.


----------



## Wessel1985 (31 Jan 2015 às 00:17)

Bem e parece que graças a este tempo anticiclónico foi possível no dia 28 de Janeiro visualizar São Miguel da Terceira ... ( coisa muito rara para não dizer inédita de acontecer em Janeiro ... ) Aqui ficam os registos desta aparição ...








Foto de Mário A. Silva


----------



## Azor (31 Jan 2015 às 01:59)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Bem e parece que graças a este tempo anticiclónico foi possível no dia 28 de Janeiro visualizar São Miguel da Terceira ... ( coisa muito rara para não dizer inédita de acontecer em Janeiro ... ) Aqui ficam os registos desta aparição ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Terceira e São Miguel distam uma da outra 150 km.
São Miguel dista de Santa Maria 100 km.
Com distâncias tão próximas dessas, é quase sempre possível visualizar as ilhas vizinhas mais próximas, sempre que estes dias anticiclónicos com pouca  nebulosidade surgem.
Foi me dito que houve também nesse mesmo dia quem visse a Terceira de São Miguel....

Acontecer isso no Inverno e ainda pra mais em Janeiro é como tu dizes : inédito!!! 


.... e a chuva que teima em chegar....


----------



## Cluster (31 Jan 2015 às 06:21)

Art-J disse:


> Alguém sabe se este estação amadora é nova? http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IFUNCHAL4
> Parece-me ser a única na baixa do Funchal e segue com 23.3ºC agora às 3 da tarde.
> 
> De resto, dia de verão com gente na praia.


Eu não confio em todas as estações amadores que nos aparecem à frente, mas parece ser nova, também notei isso. As mínimas e máximas parecem me algo inflacionadas .Já punham uma estação com qualidade na costa sudoeste a baixa altitude


----------



## Azor (31 Jan 2015 às 21:26)

Será que é essa semana que a tão esperada mudança vai chegar? 
Adorei a ultima saída do GFS para os Açores a partir de 4 f. Se mantiver assim teremos instabilidade para largos dias.
Deus permita!


----------



## Afgdr (1 Fev 2015 às 00:49)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento fraco. A temperatura ronda os 13ºC.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se inicialmente pouco/parcialmente, tornando-se muito nublado/encoberto, com abertas. Agora para a noite, caiu algum chuvisco.

Relativamente a ontem, dia 30, a mínima mais baixa registou-se no Pico, 10,2ºC, seguindo-se Ponta Delgada (Aeroporto) com 10,4ºC, a Horta com 10,8ºC, as Flores com 10,9ºC, Ponta Delgada (Obs. Afonso Chaves) com 11,2ºC, o Nordeste com 11,5ºC, Santa Maria com 11,8ºC, a Graciosa com 13,5ºC, Angra do Heroísmo com 14,1ºC e o Corvo com 14,6ºC. Os dados de São Jorge estão claramente incorretos (0ºC).

@Azor, oxalá que sim.  Já chega de dias anticiclónicos em pleno Inverno...


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Fev 2015 às 05:21)

E aqui vão mais umas fotos fantásticas das outras ilhas vistas da Terceira que graças à pouca nebulosidade nestes últimos dias estão-se a ver de uma maneira mais nitida que o habitual ...


Vista da Terceira para São Jorge e Pico







Vista da Terceira para São Miguel captada pelo fotógrafo António Araujo que conseguiu mais uma vez captar as luzes micaelenses ... ( situação que muitos duvidaram na primeira versão mas que afinal é mesmo possível como esta nova versão confirma ... ).



                                                                   Texto do próprio em relação à foto

                                                                "São Miguel visto da Terceira à noite"

"Já passou mais de 2 anos, quando fotografei São Miguel a partir da Terceira, à noite, sendo visível as luzes da ilha. Na altura foi uma estreia mundial, pois foi a primeira vez!
Levantaram muitas questões, questionando a sua veracidade, não passava de Photoshop 
Hoje apresento-vos uma nova versão, ainda mais interessante, provando que isso é possível em dias excepcionais.
São Miguel encontra-se a mais de 140 km de distância da Terceira, a sua visibilidade durante o dia é mais fácil, em dias de excepcional visibilidade, especialmente durante o nascer do dia, entre Novembro a Março/Abril."


----------

